

CloudFlare CEO: ‘Insane’ NSA gag order is costing U.S. tech firms customers - taylorbuley
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/09/12/cloudflare-ceo-says-insane-nsa-gag-order-is-costing-u-s-tech-firms-customers/

======
dotBen
_" [CloudFlare] is getting 50 to 100 calls per day from customers demanding
more answers about the firm's involvement with the U.S. National Security
Agency, Prince says. But that's information the company can't give out, he
explains, and the inability to say anything about government requests is
seriously hurting his business. "We get calls regularly that say, 'CloudFlare
must be working with the NSA,' which we're not," Prince said. "_

If CloudFlare isn't working with the NSA in some way _(even by force /legal
requirement)_ then I'm not clear why Matthew says he can't say anymore.

I'm not under any NSA gagging order nor have I been assisting the NSA which is
why I can say as much as I want, because thus I'm not under a gagging order
either.

~~~
crb3
How do we know that that's true? If you were under a gag order, you'd have to
say that, right?

------
crb3
So "think of the children" trumps "think of the Secret Police"?

